# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  Mame za Sanju trazimo - tema dojenje - molim javite se!!

## Maja

Iz Sanje nas zovu na snimanje emisije koja ce u cijelosti biti posvecena dojenju. Ici ce netko i u ime udruge, ali trazimo i mame s njihovim pricama i s bebacima - mozete ih i povesti u studio i, naravno, podojiti ako bude trebalo   :Grin:

----------


## ivana7997

kakve price, otprilike? imam nekoliko....  :Laughing:

----------


## ivarica

podizem, interes je  :shock: raditi ce telefoni   :Saint:  

trebamo mame koje uspjesno doje, mame koje nisu uspjele dojiti, mame ciji je izbor bio da ne doje, mame velikih beba, mame malih beba ....

----------


## litala

kad sam ja i dalje daleko  :Sad: 

ja sam mama sve vecih beba, prvu ne dojila zbog loseg savjeta pedijatra i slabe logistike, drugu dojila dvije godine i nikog slusala  :Smile: 

bas sam prava za temu  :Laughing:   :Grin:

----------


## dorena

dolazi li sanja u moje krajeve   :Grin:  ? mogu se samo pohvaliti sa dosadasnjim stazem u dojenju, ali mi niste bas blizu pa mi je skroz blesavo prijavljivati se. nadam se da ce mame dojilice iz zagreba malo vise reagirati   :Wink:  .

----------


## ivarica

nadamo se da nam iz splita stize prica o jednom posebnom dojenju  :D   :Kiss:

----------


## wildflower

a kad ce to biti prikazano?

----------


## ivarica

sredina/kraj sijecnja

----------


## ivancica

Ja sam još jučer vidjela poziv, ali se kao što i Dorena kaže skroz glupo javiti kad sam isto daleko od Zagreba. Valjda će se cure iz Zagreba javiti. Ja bi se da sam tamo na sva grla raspričala o nama i naših 20 mjeseci dojenja.  :Love:

----------


## Saradadevii

litala, dorena, ivancice, samo par sati cestovnim prijevozom, pa nije to tako daleko... :D 

Super da ce cijela emisija biti posvecena dojenju...(a je l' Sanja dojila?)

----------

Gle, ja se mogu prijavit ako hoćete baš najobičniju priču o totalno uspješnom dojenju, imali smo frku jednom s deset dana, a nakon toga ništa i sad (ajmo reć jer je svaki treći dan uvrh glave) dojim u trudnoći...

Ali mislim da bi Karlo ipak ostao s bakom za taj događaj jer ništa ne bi snimili da je blizu...

----------


## litala

> litala, dorena, ivancice, samo par sati cestovnim prijevozom, pa nije to tako daleko... :D 
> 
> Super da ce cijela emisija biti posvecena dojenju...(a je l' Sanja dojila?)


nije uopce daleko. ne radi se o tome. radi se o radnim danima, nemogucnosti kombiniranja, ekstra trosku koji si ovaj cas ne mogu priustiti i tome da moja prica nije ni po cemu ekskluzivna. mama koje nisu prvo dijete dojile iz kojekakvih razloga pa drugo jesu ima i blize  zagrebu.

da sam bas ja jedna od tri u cijeloj hrvatskoj, uputila bih se bez razmisljanja...

----------


## ivarica

Anci, posalji mi neki tel za kontakt, pliz.

----------


## mara

eto i mene sa jednom totalno dosadnom pričom o dojenju.
sve išlo ko po špagici, ali mogu reći nešto o dobrobiti informiranja u trudnoći (www.roda.hr  :Smile:  )
i o tome da je irma bila gigantsko dijete!
a kad se to snima?

----------


## ivarica

sljedeci tjedan, ponedjeljak, pocinje negdje oko 14h, traje do 16:30, 17

----------


## mara

Kaj to ide u živo????

----------


## ivarica

citaj moje postove  :Kiss:  , ne ide uzivo, prikazati ce se u sijecnju.

----------


## spooky

Moja priča - niišta posebno. Još uvijek uspješno dojimo.  :D  
Još bih se i odvažila,ali se bojim kamera!  Sigurno bih se sva spetljala i osramotila se!  :Embarassed:

----------


## ninochka

13 mjeseci uspješnog, dosadnog, ko po špagi dojenja..od prve sekunde kad je otvorio oči sve do sada

ako se baš niko drugi ne javi može  :/  al nisam baš luda za kamerama, ja radim s druge strane, tj. obično ja postavljam pitanja   :Laughing:

----------


## Saradadevii

> nije uopce daleko. ne radi se o tome.


Ma to sam ja onako poluozbiljno...

Ti lijepo stoj kuci i odmaraj; imas ti vaznijeg posla.

----------


## litala

saradadevii, al ja sam bila ful ozbiljna   :Grin:

----------

> ako se baš niko drugi ne javi može  :/  al nisam baš luda za kamerama, ja radim s druge strane, tj. obično ja postavljam pitanja


Ma daj, hajde dođi i ti pa će nam bit ludo zabavno  :Grin:

----------


## ninochka

samo da razbijem tremu   :Grin:

----------


## ivarica

ninochka, salji mi na PP broj moba  i mail adresu, anci, takoder mail  :Smile:

----------


## mamma Juanita

Ivka, evo se i sluzbeno prijavljujem, pa cemo zajedno zamuckivat  :Razz:  .
Dakle, prvo dijete uspjesno dojeno 21 mjesec, s kratkim kriznim razdobljem oko drugog tjedna, drugo dijete uspjesno dojim bez kriznih perioda  :Smile:  , 11 mjeseci so far, od toga oko 8 mjeseci iskljucivo dojena (svojom voljom  :Grin:  ).

----------


## ivarica

rekla sam ja da ce telefoni raditi   :Laughing:  

mara, sori, nisam tvoj post skuzila  :shock: tvoje podatke imam. odgovara li ti termin snimanja?

----------


## zrinka

meni je zao sto nec moci biti u zg tada jer mi je najdraze pricati o dojenju   :Love:  
cure, cekam emisiju s nestrpljenjem

----------


## ivakika

evo i moj je telefon radio  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
dodejm i ja, sta da dovedem i Lukicu??

----------


## Maja

Dovedi, ja cu mozda Nolu  :D

----------


## ivakika

samo da me i sa Sanje ne istjeraju  :Sad:  -naime prosli tjedan me Karlov trener iz juda istjerao iz dvorane jer je Lukica bio nemoguc  :Sad:  -i sta je najgore, bio je potpuno u pravu  :Sad:

----------


## mara

Ma da i ja se prijavljujem!

Nekak nismo na istoj valnoj, ivarice   :Wink:

----------


## mamma Juanita

iva, mozda da povedes baku ako Lukica "poludi"  :Grin:  ?
ja cu ziher doci s Hannom .

----------


## vanjci

> nadamo se da nam iz splita stize prica o jednom posebnom dojenju  :D


eto, nista od nas  :Sad:  , drugi put nadamo se, ionako bi mi bilo full neugodno pricati o necem meni skroz normalnom, sta bi svako drugi u istoj prilici napravio  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:

----------


## ivancica

Zrinka, i ja se slažem s tobom. Obožavam pričati o toj temi i isto mi je žao što ne mogu doći u Zg. Ne mogu dočekati kad će biti ta emisija s vama na tv-u.  :Love:

----------


## ivakika

*mamma Juanita wrote:*



> iva, mozda da povedes baku ako Lukica "poludi"  ?


ma mozda mi je bolje da povedem Kristinu i Karla, oni ga najbolje smire  :Laughing:

----------


## mamma Juanita

smirit ce njega Hanna ako ne uspiju Kristina i Karlo  :Wink:  , sjecas se kako su se zadnji put lijepo druzili  :Love:  ...

----------


## zrinka

vanja, bas mi je zao sto ne putujete u zagreb, vasa je prica zbilja posebna   :Smile:

----------


## ivarica

koga su sve zvali iz sanje?

----------

Mene, malo prije, i dogovorili smo se...bit će mi malo bed doći do tamo s Karlom jer smo pješke, ali ne da mi ga se ostavit na čuvanju pa ćemo se već snaći nekako...

----------


## renata

ja sam se jako veselila doci i onak, na tv, priznat pred svima: "ja sam homoseksualac"
pardon, "ja dojim dijete od 4 godine"
 8) stvar je sasvim drugacija ali je otprilike jednako sokantno za ljude koji ce gledati (moji na poslu ne znaju da jos dojim, a i dobar broj poznanika)

i bas me to veselilo i onda pitam mm-a kaj on misli o tome. veli on "nemoj, ljudi nece shvatiti, samo ce misliti da nisi normalna"

kaj vi mislite o tome? mislim, ne o mm-u nego o tome da idem na sanju i kazem da dojim dijete od 4 godine? jel bi rodu smatrali fanaticima ili to vec jednom netko mora na tv reci?

----------


## renata

ivka, jesi ti njima jos nesto pisala o nama osim imena?
ides i ti? :D

----------

> jel bi rodu smatrali fanaticima ili to vec jednom netko mora na tv reci?


A gle...tko god se malo bolje ide raspitat i informirat će naći sve ove podatke s kojima se ide na 'Sanju', uključujući i da propagirate JAKO produženo dojenje, do kad bebi ili mami paše. Oni kojima to odgovara će prihvatit taj stav kao normalan, jedna velika skupina će reć da je možda malo previše, ali bože moj, svatko svojem. A neki će potrčat i proglasit vas fanaticima. Sve što se ne pokazuje na sve strane se smatra ekstremizmom, ali ne vidim poantu da se ide s jednim dijelom programa a da se drugi ne prenese - iako sam sigurna da će tkogod ide ispred same udruge (ako to nisi ti) barem spomenut i produženo dojenje.

Ja sam ovo jedva dočekala, snimit ću emisiju i pokazat je na ljeto kao pljusku u lice familiji (točnije sestričnama koje nisu niti rodile niti imaju namjeru a osjetile su se pozvane komentirat kako ja odgajam svoje dijete, i mami koja mi je već par puta rekla da se preseravam s tim dojenjem, iako me podržava). Sigurna sam da ću se naslušat i komentara o tandemu ako Karlo i tada bude htio papat ciku, ali vidjet ćemo. Nekako sam u ovih godinu i pol postala jača i sposobnija ili oglušit se ili ksresat ljudima u facu da ih se to ne tiče.

----------


## wildflower

ponekad mi se cini da je dojenje sada uistinu sve popularnije... imala sam priliku upoznati, a i u svojoj najblizoj okolini i obitelji imam dosta mama koje su bezrezervno prodojece, te uspjesno (i dugo) doje svoju djecu :D (a nemaju, btw., nikakve veze s 'rodom'). iz te perspektive mi sve izgleda super...

ali... jucer sam srela kolegicu s posla, i tako pricamo o mojoj bebi, spomenem ja dojenje, kad ono...  :shock: _'pa ti jos uvijek dojis???'_  :Rolling Eyes:  (a moja beba ima 7 mjeseci). ok, cura jos nije udana i nema djece, ali ovakva reakcija ipak ilustrira neko uprosjeceno poimanje u drustvu po kojemu je dojenje jos uvijek u najmanju ruku nedostojno truda, a ono iznad godine dana - cudno.

zato, ja bih voljela da se neke stvari kazu na tv. osobito zato sto mi se cini da je to neusporedivo najutjecajniji medij.

usput, gledala sam pred par mjeseci zrinku kako na lokalnoj tv prica o dojenju, i spomenula je dojenje svoga trogodisnjeg sina  :Heart:  (dakle, netko je vec priznao   :Wink:  ) isti je prilog sa mnom gledao i mm i jako mi je drago da je gledao, cini mi se da ga se sve skupa vrlo pozitivno dojmilo  :Love:

----------


## Fortuna

ja isto mislim renata kao i tvoj muz i mada i sama dojim i ovde sam  di je slika dojenja bilo di svakidasnja ipak mislim da bi se od cile emisije najvise njih  poslije prikazivanja  uhvatilo bas za to  dojenje diteta od 3,4 godine i to uz veliku sprdnju.
i svedska udruga  za pomoc u dojenju je na pocetku svog djelovanja 70-ih nailazila tek na male pomake i zahvaljujuci onima koji su na drugoj strani su imale i te kako velike probleme
( citaj proizvodaci umjetnog mlika koji imaju i te kako para za reklamu+ ljecnici koji nisu tili promjene+zene koje nisu dojile pa se osjecaju povrjedenima nastupom onih sta doje+ feministkinje+muskarci koji bocicom zele sudjelovati ravnopravno + podrska od onih polupismenih i nepismenih oko sebe+ novinari zeljni senzacija itd ) .
 zato mislim da ni nije potrebno dojiti u studiju jer ce neki shvatiti kao provokaciju koju ce drugi odma iskoristiti protiv udruge.
 manje provocirani ce biti ako se prikazu slike tokom razgovora  , kako dojenja  vece djece, tandema, nedonoscadi ( ovo obavezno jer je puno vaznije od dojenja starije djece) tako i iskustva.
najvaznije je da se ono pozitivno sta zelite reci ne okrene  u nesto negativno jer ce mnogi traziti i najmanju gresku u svakoj rici i pokretu.

----------


## ivarica

renata, napisala sam za svaku od vas koliko djece imate i koliko su dojena. idemo i maja (tandem, produzeno) i ja (4g), bit ce mama koja je dojila curicu sa down sindromom 3 godine, evo, ide i anci, jos jedna trudnica/dojilja, biti ce stanojevic, a znate da je on najprodojeci ped kod nas, znaci sve ce biti prilicno afirmativno (osim sto ne mogu /ili mogu/ predvidjeti odgovore gosce psihologice, psihijatrice, ne znam koga su na kraju izabrali.)
Dakle, ne trebate se bojati, dosta smo pomogli oko izbora gostiju, vecina mama u publici doji produljeno (sto mozda moze stvoriti krivu sliku prema van   :Laughing:  ) a kako ce to izgledati gledateljima i hocemo li ispasti fanatici, to ovisi iskljucivo o onome kako i sto mi budemo tamo pricale.
zato se mozemo i ovdje malo pripremiti.

inace, pitanje o tome smatraju li me fanatikom sam ja dobila   :Laughing:  
i nekoliko njih o 4godisnjem dojenju  :D , komentarima okoline i sl.  mi ne idemo tamo pricati opcenito o prednostima dojenja, nije to okrugli stol niti predavanje za studente, mi idemo pricati o nasem djejetu i nasem iskustvu dojenja, o rodinom radu, a dio koji se tice struke, uopce ne sumnjam da ce stanojevic super obaviti.

----------

Ja ću u svakom slučaju naglasit i da nam je pedijatar rekao da pokušamo što duže izdržat s dojenjem, a ako bilo tko spomene da bi dijete moglo biti previše vezano za mamu im možemo komotno navest Karla za savršen primjer klinca dojenog na zahtjev koji okom ne trepne ako ga ostavim nekome koga ON ne pozna na čuvanju, i općenito je samostalna beba.  :Grin:

----------


## ms. ivy

cure, jedva čekam emisiju!
fortuna je dobro naglasila da svakako treba istaknuti važnost dojenja nedonoščadi.
a dobro je i da se čuje prodojeći pedijatar, kad znamo da ih je puno zaostalo u 70.-ima.   :Mad:  
mi, evo, zasad nemamo bogznašta pametno reći - 8 mjeseci neproblematičnog dojenja.  8)

----------


## ivarica

nazalost, nije nam se javila nijedna mama nedonosceta, nijedna mama blizanaca, nijedna mama koja nije uspjela dojiti, nijedna mama ciji je izbor bio nedojenje, mame koje su osjecale preveliki pritisak okoline ...
mozda su oni u redakciji neke i uspjeli dobiti  :?

----------


## happy mummy

evo cure samo da vam kazem da vas 300% podrzavam i mislim da je super da se govori o produzenom dojenju (i do skole ako treba   :Wink:   ), jer (barem u mojoj okolini) dojenje bebe duze od par mjeseci izaziva cudjenje. i ne znam zasto bi neko proglasio cudnim (ili ekstremnim) cinjenicu da su mame koje produzeno doje clanice rode. roda je jednostavno skup istomisljenika, udruzenih s ciljem da pomognu drugima i svojoj djeci. kad se vise ljubitelja starih automobila udruzi i klub oldtimera, onda je to normalno. zasto onda ne bi bilo normalno da se vise prodojecih mama udruzi u rodu?

----------


## Saradadevii

> kaj vi mislite o tome? mislim, ne o mm-u nego o tome da idem na sanju i kazem da dojim dijete od 4 godine? jel bi rodu smatrali fanaticima ili to vec jednom netko mora na tv reci?


Odi renata i to reci. 
Oni kojima je to sokanto, pobrkali su neke loncice u glavi i nasa je duznost da im ih vratimo na mjesto 

Ima djece od 4 godine sa dudom varalicom u ustima, sa plisanim medom u rukama, djece koja svoje mlijeko prije spavanja piju na bocicu; zasto to nije sokantno? Djeca imaju neke potrebe koje se trebaju zadovoljiti na ovaj ili onaj nacin.
Zasto ne na najprirodniji, najjzdraviji, najjeftiniji, najdostupniji.....i sve naj nacin?!?

Mene je jos tamo negdje u osnovnoj skoli osupnulo kada smo iz biologije ucili da rijec dojka na latinskom je mamma.
Sto je to sto mamu cini tako vaznom?
Mamma.... :D

----------


## ivancica

> Ima djece od 4 godine sa dudom varalicom u ustima, sa plisanim medom u rukama, djece koja svoje mlijeko prije spavanja piju na bocicu; zasto to nije sokantno? Djeca imaju neke potrebe koje se trebaju zadovoljiti na ovaj ili onaj nacin.
> Zasto ne na najprirodniji, najjzdraviji, najjeftiniji, najdostupniji.....i sve naj nacin?!?
> 
> Mene je jos tamo negdje u osnovnoj skoli osupnulo kada smo iz biologije ucili da rijec dojka na latinskom je mamma.
> Sto je to sto mamu cini tako vaznom?
> Mamma.... :D


Slažem se s tobom! I podržavam Renatu u potpunosti da ispriča svoju priču.

----------


## lalah

*Molim naoružanu frakciju militantnog krila RODE da ne zaboravi spomenuti Pravilnik, kršenja, neetički pristup proizvođača budućim mamama sile osovine...*

----------


## ivarica

lahlah , ne brini, :D novinarku smo maja i ja dobro uputile, biti ce pitanja i o tome  :Smile:  

___
nece renatina prica uopce zvucati nesto sokantno pored npr. majine   :Laughing:  a jednako ce biti "sokantna" mojoj (osim sto ja imam decka, pa mogu ispasti veca bolesnica), ali nije to bitno, mene ovo zanima: meni uopce nije jasno kako si ti to zamislila?? ici tamo a ne reci koliko dojis? zasto? tj, sto si mislila onda kao mama dojilica tamo pricati? kako je dojiti lijepo? ali se ustrucavas reci koliko dugo je dojiti lijepo? (svejedno je li zbog sebe, zbog posla, zbog rode) 

moja frendica doji 3 godine, ali nitko osim mene i par ljudi to ne zna. sto je skroz ok za nju, ja je podrzavam u tome jer je njoj tako lakse. ali ti si aktivistica.  :D 

pred godinu i pol kad je u jutarnjem obradena tema produzenog dojenja na dvije stranice i kad je izmedu ostalih bila i ivarova i moja prica (tad 3,5 godine dojenja mislim), nije to rodi nista nastetilo, cak dapace, pridruzile su nam se neke nove cure. 

ali da marko sije paniku, to ne mogu vjerovati   :Laughing:

----------


## Maja

ja samo mogu reci da jako volim ivaricu i kako ona pise i kako mi stalno dolazi da je potpisujem   :Love:  

btw, ja sam vec jednom dojila u Sanji   :Grin:  neprovocirano, nenametnuto, diskretno, onako kako dojim inace u javnosti i  onako kako mislim da treba dojiti i u ovoj emisiji ako neko dijete pozeli dojku. 
Ni na mom poslu ne zna gotovo nitko da dojim velikog decka i malu curu skupa. Zato sto nitko nije pitao.Kako je Sanja jako gledana, sad ce valda znati svi   :Rolling Eyes:  
Niti ja ne bih voljela da u emisiji bude naglasak iskljucivo na produzenom dojenju, pa toliko aspekata dojenja ima za pokriti.

----------


## ~lex~

Blizanci na raport. Interested?  :Wink:  Jedini je problem što onda mora ići i netko sa mnom, jer ja ne mogu obojicu hendlati sama.  :Grin:

----------


## litala

go lex go   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## mamma Juanita

lex, go! :D 
super bi bilo da se vec jednom rabioje u narodu i ta fama da je nemoguce stvorit mlijeko isto9vremeno za 2 bebe  :Wink:  .
i potpisujem Saradudevii, Ivaricu, Maju...Lalah  :Saint:  

meni jako smeta to sto se na produzeno dojenje gleda kao nesto jako freaky (znam ljude kojima je to gotovo gadljivo :shock:   :Idea:  ) i ako necemo mi razbijat te grozne predrasude, tko ce?

zasto je tako nenormalno za cetverogodisnjaka/inju pit mamino mlijeko a kravino je ok? 
moj odgovor je - nema logicnog razloga, pravi razlog po meni lezi s jedne strane u mlijecnoj industriji i vjerovanjima koje je ona nametnula i koja su postala dogma u ovom dijelu svijeta i s druge strane-emocionalno socioloski razlog (ne znam kako to bolje definirat  :Grin:  ) gdje je "biti djetetu na usluzi" znak slabosti...ali nije bad "djetetu" od 25-30 godina davati dzeparac ili umjesto svog skolarca pisati zadace :?; i gdje zena mora imat lijepe cice za pokazivanje dekoltea a ne za "sokiranje" jadnih prolaznika dojenjem svog djeteta.

----------


## Morwen

Mamma Ju,   :Kiss:   , baš si to lijepo napisala!

----------


## zrinka

renata, sve sam ti vec rekla   :Love:  
 :Kiss:

----------


## ivarica

ivar mi povraca i naziru mu se kozice na čelu, a ja ne znam je li meni muka isto zbog kozica (nisam ih preboljela, bila u kontaktu pred deset dana) ili mi je muka od mirisa povracotine, a malaksalost od treme pred nastup.
koga su sve zvali za sudjelovanje osim maje, anci i mene?

----------


## Saradadevii

:Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ivarica

4 tockice na celu su jos uvijek iste ko jucer, ja sam ih skolski obiljezila pa da pratim rast, ali nista se ne mice. na searsovim stranicama se kaze da se tijekom prvog dana ne moze skuziti jesu li nesto kozice ili nisu, pa nisam sigurna. kakva su vasa iskustva?
a noc nam je bila puna riganja, jedna masina se vec okrece, druga tura smrdi u kupaoni, osjecam ko da mi se mozdana kora razdvaja, ali kako sad stvari stoje, idem.

----------


## litala

ivka - ako je mjehuric - onda je koza. ako nije - onda je nesto drugo. mozda se oznojio od povracanja, pa mu izbio pristic... mojima su gotovo odmah izbijali bas mjehurici, makar oni najminijaturniji ne veci od tockice...

jadnicak...

kod nas ima jako puno crijevnih viroza s proljevom i povracanjem. mi smo se svi izredali (osim mm-a) prosli tjedan - ida, pa noa, pa ja - svi po tri dana proljeva (nasrecu, bez povracanja i temperature)...

----------


## ivarica

litala, zbunjuje me sto svugdje pise da tek drugi dan izlazi mjehuric, a prvi dan da je to pristic koji se ne moze razlikovati od onog koji je npr od znoja.

----------


## renata

ma kozice se skuze odmah, ali ih ne mora biti puno odmah. mjehurici budu bas tanki, vodenasti i bas ispupceni.
i nijedno dijete mi nije povracalo od kozica, nisam znala da to ide s kozicama :shock: 

bilo bi mi uzasno zao da ne ides danas  :Sad: 

mene nisu zvali, kao ni MJ
ivka, maja, cujemo se na tel oko dogovora, ako ivka ne ide


a samo da odgovorim na temu pojaviti se na tv ili ne.
meni apsolutno nije palo na pamet da se tamo pojavim pa presutim da jos dojim dijete. cak bi me jako veselilo da to kazem na tv, a onda me pokolebalo pitanje "kako ce ljudi gledati na rodu nakon toga". ono sto je gore maja napisala da ne bi voljela da u emisiji naglasak bude na produzenom dojenju - mislila sam da je tih 4 godine dovoljno sokantno mnogima da ce jedino to zapamtiti iz te emisije, sto bi mi bilo zao, vise bih voljela da im ostane samo da je dojenje predivno i da se moze uspjeti.

ali sve ovo drugo sto ste pisale, slazem se, treba to o produzenom dojenju napokon netko reci na tv i dati podrsku svim onim mamama kojima s godinu dana vrse pritisak da moraju prestati.

ali posto me nisu zvali iz redakcije, vjerojatno ne idem  :Razz:

----------


## renata

> litala, zbunjuje me sto svugdje pise da tek drugi dan izlazi mjehuric, a prvi dan da je to pristic koji se ne moze razlikovati od onog koji je npr od znoja.


 :shock: pojma imala
nikad nisam primjetila te pristice prije vodenastih
ivka, kako si?

----------


## Maja

meni uopce nije opcija da ivka ne ide. ja tamo ne idem bez nje.

----------


## renata

> meni uopce nije opcija da ivka ne ide. ja tamo ne idem bez nje.


meni je samo smsala kaaasno sinoc da postoji mogucnost
i ja se nadam da ide
ali ova poredba zvuci stvarno zastrasujuce:


> osjecam ko da mi se mozdana kora razdvaja

----------


## ivarica

i povracanje je jedan od nabrojanih simptoma, a ivara uopce ne boli trbuh niti mu je muka niit proljev, cijelo vrijeme je ok i onda kaze da mu u glavi odjednom bude kao da se mozak okrece pa sve brze i brze pa povrati zbog tog.

ja kozica jos nemam  :Smile:  ali imam zato hrpu drugih bubuljica po licu  :Sad: 

 i vazna napomena, kako ja te kozice ocekujem vec danima (a zbog straha hocu li ih ja dobiti, mojoj sestri su pred 5 godina bile uzasne, upala pluca, upala bubrega, tri tjedna je bila u komi) - zato ivara redovito pregledavam, citaj skuzim svaku tockicu koja prije pola sata nije bila tu. 

maja, idem.

anci, kako je kod tebe? (anci isto nije sigurna   :Crying or Very sad:  )

renata, sori, nisam htjela da se osjecas napadnuto, znas da bi ja to uzivo drukcijim glasom.

----------


## renata

> maja, idem.


 :D huh, a jesi me prepala sinoc  :Razz:

----------

Ja sam upravo teti poslala mail da nema teorije...Karlo sad ima temperaturu i sav mi je groggy, a ja sam cijelu noć skakala gore dolje s mučninama, i to se nije još smirilo...budem na netu 2min pa u kupaoni 5...  :Rolling Eyes:  

Stvarno mi je žao, baš sam htjela ići i pitanja su mi se činila super, ali ipak mislim da bi bilo pametnije da ostanemo doma ovaj put pa kad bude neka druga prikladna tema se prijavimo...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## renata

anci, steta  :Sad:

----------


## Maja

ajme, anci   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## mamma Juanita

cure, kako je bilo?

----------


## ivancica

Dajte, i mene zanima!

----------


## zrinka

kako je bilo?

----------


## Maja

Zadovoljavajuce, ja bih rekla. Emisija mi je strasno brzo prosla, proletila puno brze nego ona o porodu pa sam na kraju ostala s tim da nisam rekla sve sto sam htjela. Ali, bilo je dosta gostiju i svi su imali dosta za reci tako da smo brzo potrosili minutazu. 
No, o dojenju bi se moglo bar dva tri sata, a da se samo zagrebe povrsina, pa tako i tu. 
Naglasak na srecu nije zavrsio na produzenom dojenju, dosta se spominjao i Kod - i to puno vise od ne-roda, sto je ispalo super - Stanojevic je pricao o tome i zena koja je prevela penelope leach. SPominjao se nas SOS i grupe potpore (bila je super patronazna, Ljubica, s kojom inace lijepo suradjujemo- ona vodi valjda jedinu prezivjelu grupu u zg). 
Sto se tice samog trajanja dojenja, tu je Stanojevic bio kategorican i slozio se sa mnom i s ivkom - dok majka i dijete zeli, a bez ikakvih ograda. No, gdja psihijatra je na isto pitanje odgovorila, da, dokle majka i dijete zele, a neki optimum je godinu dana  :shock:   :Laughing:   :Rolling Eyes:   Sve u svemu, skuzili smo da se "nas" koncept dojenja razlikuje mali milijun godina od njihovog vidjenja, i da ce se ta granica od godine dana jaaaako tesko proci. Jos cemo dugo biti cudne i rijetke biljke, kako nas je nekako i gledala gdja psihijatar i vjerojatno nas usput analizirala   :Razz:   :/ 
Smucka je dojila Aishu i istovremeno razgovarala i to je bio prizor   :Heart:   :Heart:  
Takodjer je super bila mama koja je dojila svoju (sad vec veliku) curicu s Down sindromom dvije godine.   :Love:  
Takodjer jedna mama iz Ljubicine grupe, koja nam se sprema i u rodi pridruziti, super je mama. 
I nasa standardno zgodna ivakika sa svo troje djece!  :D 
Ivarica vam je bila super, nije se onesvijestila ni drhtala  8)

----------


## apricot

Jeste li joj nabacile i kakvu novu temu?

----------


## lalah

Bravo Ivka  :Kiss:

----------


## renata

jucer mi je ivka ispricala o psihijatri pa sam malo bila tuzna, ali nakon ovog tvog izvjestaja, maja, jedva cekam to gledati :D :D

jeste sto razgovarali s ljubicom izvan emisije?

----------


## Maja

kad ivku slusas. i njen pesimizam. drugi put ces mene nazvat. ili barem doci po telefon   :Razz:   :Razz:  

nista konkretno

----------


## ivarica

evo i moj prilog
ja sam sobom (klasika) nezadovoljna, cijela sam se sprtljala i necu taj dio gledati. svi su ostali bili jako opusteni. 
kako kaze maja, psihijatrica nam je sigurno svima dala dijagnozu, ivakiki na glas, maji i meni u sebi, mi smo mislim puno losije prosle   :Laughing:  .

moje prvo pitanje je bilo jako nezahvalno, to mi je bilo stvarno zadnje na koje sam htjela odgovarati od onih sto sam ih dobila za pripremu. o negativnim komentarima na produzeno dojenje. takoder, nam je prije emisije receno da ce psihijatrica biti prilicno afirmativna sto se tice produzenog dojenja, ja sam mislila da ce biti kontraproduktivno ili neuvjerljivo da ja sad idem pricati da mame nazalost i od strucnjaka u vrticima dozivljavaju taj presing da treba prestati, pustiti dijete od sebe  :? , da nije dobro preko godinu dana pa nisam rekla.

ono sto je mislim najbolje proslo u cijeloj emisjij je - kod, moje drugo pitanje je bilo Sretna beba, zatim se druga gosca obrusila na reklame u bolnicama i amblantama, a poslije nje stanojevic je pricao o nepostojecem zakonu.

maja je pricala ko da prica u svom dnevnom boravku, divim joj se na toj vjestini, nekoliko puta je uletila psihijatrici u rjec (kaze da se i zacrvenila zbog tog   :Grin:  ). 

ma i ja priznajem da je bilo vise dobro nego lose (a renata, ti si prva pocela sa tuznim uzdisanjima na telefon cim sam ja rekla da me je sanja predstavila sa Evo jedne mame koja je dojila svog sina 4 godine   :Grin:  ), samo mi je jaaako jaaako zao da zavrsava kako zavrsava.

----------


## renata

> a renata, ti si prva pocela sa tuznim uzdisanjima na telefon cim sam ja rekla da me je sanja predstavila sa Evo jedne mame koja je dojila svog sina 4 godine   )


daj mi ovo objasni, pliiiiz, sta sam opet napravila?  :Razz:  opet ne kuzim, ne sjecam se
mozda sam uzdisala na cinjenicu prije toga, na psihijatricu i na to sto je ona bila iza tebe a ne obrnuto (kao zrinki)

----------


## ivarica

joj, ove stvar ne volim:
ti si me pitala jesam li rekla koliko dugo sam dojila ivara, a ja sam ti odgovorila da nisam ni trebala jer me sanja predstavila kao: evo jedne mame......., a ti si bila bas razocarana time.

----------


## zrinka

e cure, ma super
jedva cekam emisiju  :Smile: 

i mislim da nam treba jedna latinica o dojenju  :Smile:

----------


## lalah

HE, HE
ma Kod je priča koja se sama priča  :Kiss:

----------


## samaritanka

Žao mi je što nisam mogla doći...pa da ubacim onako usput priču o bezpelenaštvu  8)  8)  8) ....

----------


## mamma Juanita

super , jedva cekam  :Smile:  .
zao mi je jedino sto niste dobile priliku replicirati psihijatrici i postaviti joj 100 protupitanja  :Razz:  .
Ali iz ovog izvjestaja mi se ne cini da je nakon svega djelovala bas uvjerljivo  :Wink:  .
Ivakika, koja je tvoja dijagnoza  :Razz:  ?
sigurno je mislila da za tebe jos ima nade, a Ivaricu i Maju preskocila  :Laughing:  ...

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Ali iz ovog izvjestaja mi se ne cini da *nije* nakon svega djelovala bas uvjerljivo  .
> Ivakika, koja je tvoja dijagnoza  ?


brzopleta  :Rolling Eyes:  ...

----------


## Maja

ne kuzim, na kraju jel mislis da je djelovala uvjerljivo ili nije?  :D mislim da ces to morati procijeniti kada vidis cijelu emisiju, ali opet, ovisi kako ce se kome uciniti. meni se cini da smo ivka i ja ostavile dojam normalnih i ok zena a to mi se nazalost cini najvise sto smo mogli uciniti za produzeno dojenje.
i, tamo sanja postavlja pitanja, ne postavljamo ih mi jedni drugima, nije taj tip emisije.

----------


## renata

znaci treba nam latinica :D

----------


## Maja

yap. barem.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> ne kuzim, na kraju jel mislis da je djelovala uvjerljivo ili nije?


ma mislila sam da nakon vas, Stanojevica i svih ostalih mi njena spika "da, dokle majka i dijete zele, a neki optimum je godinu dana " totalno neuvjerljiva a bome i kontradiktorna  :Wink:  .

sad sam se i sama prisjetila kakav je tip emisije i slutim da ste izvukle iz nje ono najbolje sto se moglo  :Smile:  .
zaboravih pohvalit Ivku na hrabrosti  :Grin:  .

----------


## Maja

> ne kuzim, na kraju jel mislis da je djelovala uvjerljivo ili nije?
> 			
> 		
> 
> ma mislila sam da nakon vas, Stanojevica i svih ostalih mi njena spika "da, dokle majka i dijete zele, a neki optimum je godinu dana " totalno neuvjerljiva a bome i kontradiktorna  .


ma to je najbolje, meni je to za puknut od smijeha, a ona uopce ne misli da je kontradiktorna, po njenom bi sva djeca sama prestala do godine dana da ih "puste mame koje uzivaju u dojenju". nije ona to tako rekla, ali to je jedini zakljucak koji se namece.

----------


## Brunda

Kada će se prikazati emisija?

----------


## Maja

javit ce nam. za otprilike mjesec dana. budemo napisali.

----------


## Bubica

Ivka i renata su ubitačna kombinacija  :Laughing:  

Nego, nisam skužila kakav je to kraj kojim Ivka nisi zadovoljna?

Meni ovo sve zvuči odlično, jedva čekam pogledati.

----------


## ivakika

evo da se i ja javim-meni bi bilo bolje da sam sat vremena kopala, nego to sto sam lovila Luku i pokusavala ga sat vremena zadrzati na mjestu  :Laughing:  -tak da nisam sve ni uspjela cuti. Meni ova zena koja je prevela knjigu nije uopce pravi izbor za gosta u emisiji o dojenju, jer je ona kak ti toliko za dojenje, a sama je dojila pet, sest mjeseci, sto je po njenom potpuno dovoljno  :Sad:  
ja sam sa svojim "iskazom" zadovoljna, osim sto je moj Luka imao i bocicu i dudu dok sam razgovarala sa Sanjom  :Embarassed:  -ali vjerujte mi, to je bio jedini nacin da ga smirim(osim sto mi je prekopao cijelu torbu i povadio sve sitnise i kartice iz novcanika)
Dva puta sam ga i podojila, nadam se da su to snimili

a moja dijagnoza je da se vidi kako jako volim dojiti 8)

----------


## camel

Upravo vidjeh na teletekstu da je u ponedjeljak 7. 2.  na Sanji tema 'Dojim danju, dojim noću'. Napokon.

----------


## camel

Baš sam smotana. Tek sam sad primjetila da je već prije par dana na 'Općenito o dojenju' ivy 29 već napisala termin za Sanju. Ako je to ta emisija.

----------


## ivakika

i meni su poslali mail(jer sam ih mailom pitala kad ce vise)da je emisija sad u ponedjelja. Bas me zanima!

----------


## samaritanka

U koje je vrijeme u ponedjeljak?

----------


## ivakika

UH, mislim da pocinje u 17,30

----------


## samaritanka

Mi imamo Karnevalski zug u Essenu pa se nadam da ću stići.

----------


## ivakika

Kaj mozes gledati RTL?

----------

